# Is it possible to change last name in WES profile after generating wes number



## joyarun19 (Aug 28, 2019)

Is it possible to change last name in WES profile after generating wes number. Please help


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not ask WES directly?

They are the only ones who can give you a concise answer.


----------



## joyarun19 (Aug 28, 2019)

I tried and am not getting exact answer...I have asked them again ..Let see


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You're not getting an exact answer? So they are not saying either yes or no???


----------



## joyarun19 (Aug 28, 2019)

Kind off..This is what they replied at first.
"Thank you for contacting us with your concerns. 

World Education Services (WES) issues evaluation reports with the name indicated on your application. Our report will also indicate the name on the academic documents we received for each credential evaluated. ".

Am not clear with above answer .so I asked again


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think that, if you had a legal name change after you graduated, you need to show additional proof of name change (to the Canadian government) that explains why the name on your graduation forms is not the same as the name on your current government issued identity documents.
(I am in that situation, with both my first name and my last name, but I do have a legal name change certificate from the country that granted me this legal name change).


----------



## joyarun19 (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for replying, there is no name change. Just want to expand my initial as I gave in my passport... example I need to expand the initial 'C' in joy C(this is in my education certificate) as Joy Christian (this is in passport). Christian will be my father name.


----------

